# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Trí thông minh của phụ nữ

## dongyi

Một phụ nữ đang lái xe trên đương thì bị một viên cảnh sát chặn lại. Anh ta yêu cầu cô gái xuất trình bằng lái xe vì cô đã chạy xe quá tốc độ.

Cô gái đáp:
- Thưa ông cảnh sát, tôi không có bằng lái. Người ta đã tịch thu nó trong lần thứ tư tôi bị bắt quả tang lái xe trong tình trạng say rượu.

Viên cảnh sát nghiêm mặt:
- Việc này nghiêm trọng đây, hãy cho tôi xem đăng ký xe!

Cô gái trả lời:
- Tôi không có giấy lái xe vì đây không phải là xe của tôi. Tôi chôm nó từ ga-ra của ông chủ sau khi giết chết ông ấy. Xác ông ta vẫn trong cốp xe đây này!

Viên cảnh sát choáng váng lùi lại, đặt tay lên báng súng và dùng bộ đàm gọi tiếp viện. Khi lực lượng hỗ trợ có mặt, cảnh sát trưởng tiến đến gần cô gái, súng lăm lăm trong tay, yêu cầu cô rời xe. Cô gái vui vẻ tuân lệnh. Cảnh sát trưởng hỏi:
- Thưa cô, viên sĩ quan này nói rằng cô thông báo có xác chết trong cốp xe. Xin vui lòng mở nó ra.

Cô gái mở cốp xe, giả bộ ngạc nhiên khi thấy nó trống rỗng. Cảnh sát trưởng cũng ngạc nhiên không kém, hỏi tiếp.
- Đề nghị xuất trình bằng lái xe và giấy đăng ký xe!

Cô gái mở ví và đưa cả hai loại giấy cho ông ta. Cảnh sát trưởng xuống giọng:
- Mong cô thứ lỗi, tôi không biết nói gì bây giờ. Viên sĩ quan ở đằng kia nói với tôi rằng cô không có bằng lái, không có giấy đăng ký xe và trong cốp xe chứa một xác chết.

Cô gái mỉm cười, nhún vai:
- Chắc anh ta cũng bảo với ông rằng tôi lái xe quá tốc độ, phải không?


_Nguồn: Tạp chí Sống mới_

----------


## nguyetnt

hiiiii... k bùn cười lém

----------

